# How many kids do you have?



## Kevin

I am curious how many children PB members have. I have noticed that reformed christians tend to have slightly larger families. And the Dutch tend to have really large families.

So how many do you have?

BTW No prizes for the "winner"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

See also this thread (as I recall, tops on the PB is 15).


----------



## JM

Three, Malcolm, Sadie and Trinity.


----------



## CDM

Four:

Christopher
Ethan
Liberty
Abigail


----------



## LadyFlynt

7: 6 living


----------



## Chris

Why did you leave -0- off the poll? 

<--empty quiver.....


----------



## JOwen

I think Rev. Winzer has 13? I alas, only 8.


----------



## toddpedlar

We have three ex-utero, and one in-utero at the moment... the three older girls are Abigail Marie (6), Sarah Grace (4) and Rebekah Anne (turns 2 on 5/22). The fourth is also a girl, who by common consensus is already named Naomi Elizabeth. 

Todd


----------



## LadyFlynt

Chris said:


> Why did you leave -0- off the poll?
> 
> <--empty quiver.....


I believe the question was meant "if you have children, how many".

Please do not take threads on having children as personal attacks or affronts.


----------



## Chris

I'm sorry - I didn't mean that as an indicator of being offended. I was merely curious. Seems like there are a good many single people here, and -0- would be a common poll choice.


----------



## Raj

*we two, our two*

Hi ! In India our govt is propogating "we two, our two" policy and we seem to be following that.

We have two kids namely Joel (son) of 4 years and a daughter, Upasana of 2 years. 

pls pray for us.


----------



## KMK

We have 4: 12, 10, 8, 6

We might have one on the way! If you have time, pls pray because we really want more. (This would be our first reversal baby)

We are also hoping to adopt from the county. We are awaiting our 'home study'.


----------



## larryjf

3 kids (1 of which is a step-child)

Zoe (age 4), Brian (age 6, almost 7), Autumn (age 24).


----------



## Kevin

LadyFlynt said:


> I believe the question was meant "if you have children, how many".
> 
> Please do not take threads on having children as personal attacks or affronts.



Thanks, That was exactly how I meant it.


----------



## Puritanhead

> How many children do you have? Natural or adopted.


What about legitimate or illegitimate?


Anyway, I believe my parents would vote for "Enough" if you had that as a vote option.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Chris said:


> I'm sorry - I didn't mean that as an indicator of being offended. I was merely curious. Seems like there are a good many single people here, and -0- would be a common poll choice.


That is true.


----------



## kvanlaan

Five: Esther, Joseph, Hannah, Anneliese and Izaak (with hopefully Judah, Isaiah, Elijah and Josiah on the way from Ethiopia by spring of '08.)


----------



## bradofshaw

I win!!


----------



## larryjf

bradofshaw said:


> I win!!



You have enough to start you own nation


----------



## Kevin

Puritanhead said:


> What about legitimate or illegitimate?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I believe my parents would vote for "Enough" if you had that as a vote option.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy

My son Calvin Gregory (3 months) is plenty to keep my wife and I busy.


----------



## ReformedWretch

One adopted who we love more than I can say but she needs prayer for salvation from God's wrath.


----------



## toddpedlar

Puritanhead said:


> Anyway, I believe my parents would vote for "Enough" if you had that as a vote option.



My parents would agree with yours concerning our family.... both my parents and my in-laws think we are absolutely certifiable for having three kids, let alone the fourth who is due in September. We've clearly not listened to our parents.


----------



## KMK

toddpedlar said:


> My parents would agree with yours concerning our family.... both my parents and my in-laws think we are absolutely certifiable for having three kids, let alone the fourth who is due in September. We've clearly not listened to our parents.



My parents have not rejoiced at *any* of our birth announcements. And they have specifically advised against adoption, but could not provide a single reason. We have not obeyed our parents in this either because it is definitely not of the Lord.


----------



## Theoretical

KMK said:


> My parents have not rejoiced at *any* of our birth announcements. And they have specifically advised against adoption, but could not provide a single reason. We have not obeyed our parents in this either because it is definitely not of the Lord.


Yeah, the worst thing done to my uncle and his wife by my grandparents was by their telling my aunt and uncle (who couldn't have kids) that there would STRONG disapproval of any adoptions they were to do - that adopted kids were weird, caused problems etc... in my grandfather's medical practice experience.

I've always felt really horrible for them with that, since that was the sole reason they didn't adopt kids


----------



## Puritanhead

This is my summation... Irreligious, materialistic and narcisstic people do not want children, because they think of them as liabilities, drudgeries and they tremble at the prospect of giving any love and nurture to anyone but themselves. The worst thing a parent could tell a kid in a moment of anxiety or hardship is that they regret having children. Granted, breeding like a bunny-rabbit doesn't by implication make one a stellar Christian if they are at all. So, don't misunderstand me.

I'm going to have a whole litter of rugrats.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Kevin said:


> I am curious how many children PB members have. I have noticed that reformed christians tend to have slightly larger families. And the Dutch tend to have really large families.
> 
> So how many do you have?
> 
> BTW No prizes for the "winner"




My last name is Snyder.... Dutch, but I only have 3 boys. I wanted a lot more but things just didn't work out.


----------



## Theoretical

Puritanhead said:


> This is my summation... Irreligious, materialistic and narcisstic people do not want children, because they think of them as liabilities, drudgeries and they tremble at the prospect of giving any love and nurture to anyone but themselves. The worst thing a parent could tell a kid in a moment of anxiety or hardship is that they regret having children. Granted, breeding like a bunny-rabbit doesn't by implication make one a stellar Christian if they are at all. So, don't misunderstand me.
> 
> I'm going to have a whole litter of rugrats.


The worst thing a good friend of mine was told is that "you were a mistake" by her parents, and its not just been in a time of stress - it's been done even normally. It's caused so much damage to this girl's soul and it+other family issues have served to harden her so much to Christianity its depressing to think about.


----------



## Herald

One child, a daughter. Naturally born but adopted into God's family! She is now 16 and the source of much joy for my wife and I.


----------



## jbergsing

Four for us, all natural, Gabriel (7), Faith (5), Jacob (3) and Chloe (15 months).


----------



## Brian Kooshian

Five: Peter (10-1/2), Jeremiah (10-1/2), Emma Grace (8-1/2), Noah (6-1/2), and Mercy (2). All natural, though we would like to adopt someday.


----------



## Puritanhead

joshua said:


> I have one daughter. Little Miss Chloe. She'll turn 5 in July. Lord willing, in God's good graces, and if/when I find a wife who'll put up with me, I'd like more.


 I hope you get more in God's perfect timing.


----------



## Storm

*Full Quiver*

Wow! You guys are all across the board on this one!!!

I like Chris' comment: zero. And I'm not single. My wife and I are not physically able to have children. It's an extremely sad and unbelieveable story, but a situation that we both walked into with our eyes open. We hope to adopt...and now see verses in the Bible about Gentiles being adopted into the faith as very special.

Funny, though...I'm one of 10 (9 still living). My parent's first child died of a Wilm's Tumor when she was five years old, so my mom turned everything over to the *B*irth *C*ontroller after that. I was in high school when my youngest brother was born. I fed him and changed his diaper and basically learned all the fathering skills I'll ever need...but...will I ever use them?


----------



## LadyFlynt

David, you just might...adoption can be a wonderful thing.


----------



## Augusta

KMK said:


> We have 4: 12, 10, 8, 6
> 
> We might have one on the way! If you have time, pls pray because we really want more. (This would be our first reversal baby)
> 
> We are also hoping to adopt from the county. We are awaiting our 'home study'.



 Same with us Ken. I will pray for you guys. Please also keep us in your prayers. Hubby had reversal in Oct. Lord willing we will have more. 

How long have you guys been trying? 

We have 4 beautiful children. Three lovely girls Madeleine Joy 12 yrs, Natalie May 11 yrs, and Noelle Gloria 9 yrs and our beautiful boy Nathan Thomas 9 yrs.     

Psalm 144:12
12 That our sons may be as plants grown up in their youth; that our daughters may be as corner stones, polished after the similitude of a palace


----------



## Bandguy

One: Jacob Gregory


----------



## Dwimble

KMK said:


> My parents have not rejoiced at *any* of our birth announcements. And they have specifically advised against adoption, but could not provide a single reason. We have not obeyed our parents in this either because it is definitely not of the Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> Theoretical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the worst thing done to my uncle and his wife by my grandparents was by their telling my aunt and uncle (who couldn't have kids) that there would STRONG disapproval of any adoptions they were to do - that adopted kids were weird, caused problems etc... in my grandfather's medical practice experience.
> 
> I've always felt really horrible for them with that, since that was the sole reason they didn't adopt kids
Click to expand...


After a several year wait we are finally about to adopt our first child from China. We should get our referral (i.e. her info and picture) in the next few weeks and travel to China around July/Aug.

Throughout this entire process I have been amazed at the large number of people who are cruel, bigots, racist, stupid, or simply ignorant. Ignorance I can easily excuse, and we try to educate those people when we encounter them and they make inappropriate comments out of simple ignorance. Dealing with the others, however, can be a bit frustrating, to say the least.

People occasionally make comments about "slanty-eyed children," "communist babies," "they're not _real_ children," and other equally idiotic things. They _frequently_ for some reason assume that it is their right to know everything about how much it is costing us, why we are adopting, why don't we adopt an American child, and so on. We've even had some "friends" say that adopting a child is wrong because those children are "contaminated" by the world.

The most common first or second question is: "why don't you adopt an American child?" If I know the person and it seems that they are just curious then I will discuss it with them without any annoyance at all. Unfortunately, it is frequently the case that it is more an accusation than a genuine question out of ignorance or simple curiosity. They tell us (unsolicited mind you) that they think we should adopt out of the foster system in America, adopt one of the "_many thousands_" of babies needing/waiting on homes here (pulling that fact out of their backsides, since it simply isn't true), and the like. Of course if you respond by asking them how many children they have adopted "out of the foster system" or any other way, they of course haven't adopted any...and yet are still confused, dumbfounded, and can't seem to grasp the relevance of the question. 

And worst of all...I fully expect one day in the future I will be with my daughter somewhere and I will be asked to "prove" that she is my child simply because I'm white and she is asian. We don't share the same race, so of course I _must_ be a child abductor or molester. Unfortunately that is a scenario that has happened far too many times to adopted fathers of children of different ethnicity.

Very very sad.


----------



## bookslover

KMK said:


> (This would be our first reversal baby)



You mean you're the one who's pregnant?


----------



## bookslover

Gloria and I have three children: Kyle Matthew (25), Caitlin Elaine (23), and Jessica Rose (21). We would have tried for at least one more if Gloria's muscular dystrophy hadn't gotten in the way.

And we have one cat who is, of course, the sanest member of the family.

I see no one's gone the George Foreman route and named all their children after themselves!


----------



## jenney

I have six daughters, the oldest nearly 12, the youngest 18 months.

I'd take six more any day! (girls or boys)


----------



## kvanlaan

> I like Chris' comment: zero. And I'm not single. My wife and I are not physically able to have children. It's an extremely sad and unbelieveable story, but a situation that we both walked into with our eyes open. We hope to adopt...and now see verses in the Bible about Gentiles being adopted into the faith as very special.
> 
> Funny, though...I'm one of 10 (9 still living). My parent's first child died of a Wilm's Tumor when she was five years old, so my mom turned everything over to the Birth Controller after that. I was in high school when my youngest brother was born. I fed him and changed his diaper and basically learned all the fathering skills I'll ever need...but...will I ever use them?



Brother, adoption IS a wonderful thing. We adopted first (Esther and Joseph), then had 3 children biologically, and are now adopting again. So far, Ethiopia looks like a great place to adopt from; it's cheap (relatively speaking) and there are plenty of sibling groups of 3 or 4 waiting for someone to adopt them - an instant family! 

The other thing is that adopting from Ethiopia is relatively problem-free with regards to attachment disorder and such. The children have been loved by their parents and have little difficultry making new attachments. I would highly recommend it (IF it is your and your wife's calling - it's not for everyone.)

If you are looking at this sort of thing (sibling groups or older adoptions), do pick and choose what you read online. So much of what is out there deals with the issues associated with children being adopted out of the US Foster Program (I'm sure Bob Vigneault could answer questions on that for you). Attachment disorder is a big issue there, as it is with children who have been institutionalized (as is the case with many former Soviet Bloc countries). If you have any other questions, please do let me know. I'm happy to blather on about this for hours if you'll let me!


----------



## Nowdy

*9 Total...3-17 years old...ALL HOME!!!*

Bio...yes, Logical....no, Hazard...maybe.


----------



## jawyman

Two genuine gifts from God. Anita (4) and Evan (2)


----------



## Storm

*Reversals and Adoption*

First, what's a "reversal baby?" It that when it is born butt first instead of head first???

Or...is it one of those "Bill Gothard, Growing Kids God's Way, Ezo Method, Undo my vasectomy" babies???

Okay...maybe that was bit harsh. I like Bill Gothard and was amazed at his vison to have a choir full of "reversal babies" singing to the Lord. But some of his followers are CRAZY!

Now...about adoption...Michael...I am white and I speak Mandarin. I've lived in China three years, so I hope to adopt from Chain...and I will call you when I'm ready to  okay???


----------



## Dwimble

A few stunning things I learned from Bill Gothard:

1. Listening to Christian rock is "fellowship with demons."

2. Figure + Nudity = p0rnography 

3. Rock music causes “a mix-up in the alpha waves between the two hemispheres of the brain, resulting in what some researchers call ‘switching.’ ‘Switching’ is a phenomenon which occurs in adult schizophrenics to produce regression to infantile, reptilian locomotion (where crawling is done with the same, rather than the opposite, arms and legs).”

Hmm, so if you are a doctor reading an illustrated medical text book while listening to Phil Keaggy then that means you are: reading p0rnography while fellowshipping with demons, and likely to be walking like a lizard eventually.


----------



## Dwimble

Storm said:


> Now...about adoption...Michael...I am white and I speak Mandarin. I've lived in China three years, so I hope to adopt from Chain...and I will call you when I'm ready to  okay???



Sure thing! Because you know that our adoption is an open book to anyone and everyone who wants to know. And we invite, even welcome all criticism of our motives and choices. As does every other family who adopts internationally...apparantly.


----------



## brymaes

We've got three:
One with the Lord
One daughter (Maron Elizabeth - 2)
One son (Jackson Scott - due July 10 D.v.)


----------



## Reformed Baptist

My wife and I have 4 and just found out #5 is on the way! Bethel Ann (9) Nathiel David (7) Joshua Mark (3) Jadon Paul (almost 2). Miss Bethel is furiously praying for a sister, she is not too concerned for God's opinion at the moment 

If a girl, we are considering Elizabeth Joy, meaning: My God is an oath, joy

If boy, perhaps Gabriel Alexander Meaning: Strong man of God, defender


----------



## Kevin

Reformed Baptist said:


> My wife and I have 4 and just found out #5 is on the way! Bethel Ann (9) Nathiel David (7) Joshua Mark (3) Jadon Paul (almost 2). Miss Bethel is furiously praying for a sister, she is not too concerned for God's opinion at the moment
> 
> If a girl, we are considering Elizabeth Joy, meaning: My God is an oath, joy
> 
> If boy, perhaps Gabriel Alexander Meaning: Strong man of God, defender





God bless.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

My wife and I have 8:

Jessica
Cassandra
Josiah
Leah
Noah
John
Maribeth
Micaiah

and one granchild, Elaina!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

FYI, 337 children among 93 families! Look at all those future PB members out there! (I factored in Rev. Winzer to help the results because he's another with 12 kids and a 13th on the way!)

That's an average of 3.62 children per family!

I'd love to try this out on a pagan board (I'm going to do that and get back to you with the number of kids/family). I'm guessing many of them won't count their unborn children.

Incidentally, I have four - James (4), Anna (3), Sophia (1), and a child in the womb. We should add to the numbers by having every body guess the number of children that are still in our loins!


----------



## bookslover

SemperFideles said:


> Incidentally, I have four - James (4), Anna (3), Sophia (1), and a child in the womb. We should add to the numbers by having every body guess the number of children that are still in our loins!



I would guess that a woman must have an extraordinary physical constitution to successfully give birth 13 times (thinking of Mrs. Winzer, et al). What a blessing that must be!


----------



## SemperWife

We have four: James (almost 5 yrs. old), Anna (3 yrs. old), Sophia (14 months) and one in-utero (8 weeks). All are a blessing from the Lord!

When I look at the poll and see the glorious statistics, I praise God for all the beautiful children he has brought to the PB members in whatever way He has chosen to do so. I know there are some out there who deeply desire children and cannot have them for reasons only known to the Lord. Thank you for rejoicing with us, despite your struggles.


----------



## Dwimble

bookslover said:


> I would guess that a woman must have an extraordinary physical constitution to successfully give birth 13 times (thinking of Mrs. Winzer, et al). What a blessing that must be!



My grandmother, who just died recently at 97, had 17 children! She had 9 boys and 8 girls. My other grandmother had 5 children. That ended up giving me about 40 aunts and uncles and about 70 cousins. I have no idea how many 2nd cousins, cousins once removed, and so on that I have.

She was fairly healthy and had a mind and memory as sharp as a tack all the way until she died.


----------



## kvanlaan

> We should add to the numbers by having every body guess the number of children that are still in our loins!



We tend to adopt - are we to speculate on the loins of other men?? 

I love looking through these threads with my wife. It is never just the number of children that I love to read of, but more the _attitude_ of those who post and read about this subject. The PB is a great place to be.


----------



## KMK

JS Bach has us all beat! (He had 20)


----------



## LadyFlynt

Storm said:


> First, what's a "reversal baby?" It that when it is born butt first instead of head first???
> 
> Or...is it one of those "Bill Gothard, Growing Kids God's Way, Ezo Method, Undo my vasectomy" babies???
> 
> Okay...maybe that was bit harsh. I like Bill Gothard and was amazed at his vison to have a choir full of "reversal babies" singing to the Lord. But some of his followers are CRAZY!




Bill Gothard, GKGW, Ezo...no. In fact...GKGW & Ezo are not "pro reversal"...most that I've seen take their courses actually have vasectomies (and I can understand why with the attitudes that go with the program...I took the program at one time).

Reversal Babies are just what you think though...babies that couples were blessed with after a reversal. Many kick themselves for "getting fixed" (breaking what works just fine)...the chances of pregnancy after are greatly reduced. So to get pregnant after is a joy.

I'll refrain from giving my opinions on Gothard...let's just say they aren't good...and I've been to Seminar...


----------

